# Post Photography Related Websites.



## DonRicklin (Oct 21, 2007)

Especially ones not already posted officially at *Private websites.*

For instance: The Daily Critique and other Tutorials and Workbench stuff at that site. Craig Tanner, Matthew S. Gibson and Mark S. Johnson do a great job.

I have viewed all the Critiques, since November 1st, 2''5 and have learned a lot about the basics of Composition, use of Color, Color Depth, B&W, Apparent depth of field, etc.

Highly Recommended.

Don

ps

I had one of my images critiqued by Craig. It can by found at my Blog.


----------



## AnitaD (Oct 26, 2007)

So happy to see The Daily Critique plugged here. It's one of my favorite sites.  Very well done.


----------

